# Visit to Planted Tanks shop, Selby, N.Yorks



## George Farmer (8 Aug 2011)

I have recently returned from a holiday to North Yorkshire.  I thought it would be a good idea to take the opportunity to visit the new Planted Tanks shop, owned by Tony aka Frosties.

I think it's worth mentioning that Tony and I have not always seen eye-to-eye in the past, but the Internet lacks the human aspect that is often required for effective communication.  I looked forward to discussing our issues face-to-face and I'm glad we did. It was a worthwhile visit on several levels.

The shop itself is relatively small - two rooms inside a unit on an industrial estate.  What the shop lacked in size Tony made up for in real enthusiasm and passion for the hobby.  I was surprised to hear how little experience Tony had of the planted aquarium world and he admitted it had been a very steep learning curve, gaining much advice from Luis aka ghostsword.

There are three 180cm plant holding tanks, including one dedicated to crypts.  This was the most impressive for me, with many species I had never seen before.

The plants, all shipped in from the Far East were mostly in bunches and in good health, for the most part.  The holding tanks themselves were a simple but effective design, lit by T5 with decent levels of circulation, CO2 and other nutrients.

The selection of dry good was impressive for such a small shop including some nice hardscape and very interesting products I had never seen before.

Planted Tanks are the sole UK distributor of Dupla and the stock was impressive, even though they still don't produce T5 lighting or NPK ferts...  However, if you're after a high-end CO2 regulator then look no further!  

'Hobby' (Dupla-owned) products are also stocked and they produce a substrate material that looked identical to a well-known Japanese substrate product that sits underneath Aqua Soil...  They also have some great CO2 fittings such as manifolds and valves that make the running of numerous tanks from a single CO2 cylinder a very simple job.

Planted Tanks supply 3Kg CO2 cylinders at a very good price with inexpensive re-fills.  If I lived more locally I would definitely use this service.  

Also worth mentioning are the impressive selection of dry ferts (from APFUK), branded aquascaping tools and New Era products.

Perhaps the highlight of my visit was re-scaping the smaller of the shop's two display tanks.  One minute I was suggesting areas for improvement, the next we were ripping out plants and re-arranging them.

Unfortunately my DSLR was out of batteries so I had to rely on my iPhone...

*Before (photo by Planted Tanks)*





*After*




Overall it was a lovely visit and I'm came away with some great plants and the coolest aquascaping tool ever (self-sprung scissors).

If you're ever in the area then do pop in, and if you're after plants (especially rarer species) and other products at a good price then consider trying out Planted Tanks.


----------



## ghostsword (8 Aug 2011)

I must make the time to visit the shop for sure. That crypt scape looks amazing. 

I use Dupla regulators, provided by Tony, and they are really an amazing piece of kit. But self sprung scissors? I need to get one of these for sure.


----------



## Frosties (8 Aug 2011)

Many thanks for the write up George - you are welcome to come back anytime and have a bash at the larger tank!


----------



## Krishs Bettas (8 Aug 2011)

Sounds good George i might try and pop down if i can, planted tanks has one of the best range of plants on offer!    and it was me asking about the glosso if you rember when Tony was on the phone thanks for the honest advice.


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Aug 2011)

Setting up an online shop in one thing going all the way into the retail area is a much larger challenge and praise for even trying it. Hope it all works out, some photos of the shop in general would be good. For advice on the planted tank are there is no better place than UKAPS 

George did a great job with the tank, looking great


----------



## Frosties (9 Aug 2011)

As I am not a sponsor to UKAPS I have specifically spoken to a UKAPS founder for permission to post the following comments.

This week our plant farms in the far east made an error!! A big one...! They sent us an entire wrong order - both packing cases in truth. We therefore wish to advise any customer with an order placed for delivery this week - it is being delayed.

With this in mind we now have a HUGE quantity of plants available. The plants are going to be listed below, and these will all be available online for immediate shipment this week.

REMEMBER - PlantedTanks is NOT a sponsor so we have agreed a deal with UKAPS as a one off.

*Plants available for immediate supply*
5 x Red Nesaea Crassicules
8 x Anubia Barteri Nana
2 x Bolbitis heudelotii
15 x Cryptocoryne Balansae
5 x Crytpocoryne Ciliata
5 x Cryptocoryne Lucens
15 x Cryptocoryne Walkeri
5 x Cyperus Helferi
5 x Lagarosiphon Major
10 x Ludwigia Arcuata
5 x Hygrophilia angustifolia
10 x Hygrophilia Corymbosa
5 x Hygrophilia Corymbosa var. Siamensis
4 x Valisneria Sprialis 'Torti' (Asiatica)
5 x Mayaca Fluviatilis
5 x Hygrophilia Polysperma Rosanervis
5 x Cryptocoryne Lutea
5 x Egeria Najas
5 x Tonina Fluviatilis
5 x Hygrophilia Corymbosa Cherry Leaf
1 x Hygrophilia Angustifolia (pot)
1 x Crinium Aquatica
15x Cryptocoryne Tropica (pot)
2 x Cryptocoryne Willisii (pot)
15 x Cryptocoryne mother plants (8cm pot) available only via the forum.
14 x Echinodorus Tenellus
4 x Hygrophilia Polysperma Broad-leaf
2 x Limnobium Laevigatum
1 x Echinodorous x Barthii / Red melon sword (pot)
1 x Hydrocotyle Leucocephala / Pennywort
1 x Ceratopteris Siliquosa / fine leaf Indian fern
1 x Alternanthera Reineckii / Telanthera, Rosaefolia
1 x Alternanthera Lilacina
1 x Hygrophila Difformis / Water Wisteria
1 x Micranthemum Micranthemoides
5 x Microsorum Pteropus / Java Fern
1 x Ludwigia Arcuata / Needle Leaf
1 x Echinodorous Parviflorous / Black Amazon Sword
1 x Limnophila Aromatica / Rice Paddy Herb
1 x Glossostigma Elatinoides / Glosso


Plants available immediately in the UK. Plants will be sold at £1.50 each. limited quantity available as detailed above. From every purchase at £1.50, PlantedTanks will donate to UKAPS 50p

The mother plants are £5.50 each. Donation of £1.00 will be given to UKAPS

Postage will be £3.95 flat rate and plants will be shipped using Royal Mail recorded. Orders via PM or email only. This offer is NOT available on the shop site.

This offer is subject to availability.

To place an order you MUST Email tony@plantedtanks.co.uk You will then receive a PayPal invoice by return. Payment must be made prior to your order being shipped. Once shipped, the donation to UKAPS will be sent.


----------



## Frosties (9 Aug 2011)

Please post up when you have ordered so UKAPS can track these orders.


----------



## Alastair (9 Aug 2011)

Have just placed my order :0)


----------



## Frosties (9 Aug 2011)

Just some photos.... 

the 180cm crypt tank




8cm motherplants




Cryptocoryne Tropica




Stem tank


----------



## Frosties (9 Aug 2011)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Have just placed my order :0)



Dispatched... 

Your £3.00 to UKAPS will be donated later this evening


----------



## greenjar (9 Aug 2011)

Just placed my order for the below - Thanks Tony   

1 x Cryptocoryne Balansae
1 x Cryptocoryne Tropica (pot)
1 x Echinodorus Tenellus
1 x Limnobium Laevigatum
1 x Anubias Coffeefolia
1 x Anubia Nana Golden
1 x Valisneria Sprialis 'Torti' (Asiatica)


----------



## Westyggx (9 Aug 2011)

Frostie sorry to sound thick but how do i know which ones are mother plants? cheers


----------



## Frosties (9 Aug 2011)

Another order shipped already - thats another £3.50 to UKAPS later this evening - thank you Jason.


----------



## Frosties (9 Aug 2011)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> Frostie sorry to sound thick but how do i know which ones are mother plants? cheers




The mother plants are in 8cm pots... They dwarf every other plant in the crypt tank... You will get a random crypt mother plant...


----------



## Westyggx (9 Aug 2011)

Ah ok cheers


----------



## Westyggx (9 Aug 2011)

Order sent Tony. Cheers


----------



## Frosties (9 Aug 2011)

Thanks to the orders so far today - I have just donated to the forum £6.50. I will be processing any further orders tomorrow morning.

tony

Westyggx order will be included tomorrow.


----------



## milla (9 Aug 2011)

Missed this and i should comment as i walked into the shop just as they werre admiring their handywork.  Missed seeing the scape happen by an hour gutted. 
Cracking scape and a fantastic transformation. Even more so when you realise that the hardscape is virtually untouched a few additional plants and some serious rearranging of the existing plants and it only took an hour. wow

And a final word for those of you thinking of taking a punt on those crypt motherplants - you won't be dissapointed


----------



## Frosties (10 Aug 2011)

£2.50 today from Westyggx (Mike hope your not getting too busy where you are... saw the news this morning...)


----------



## Frosties (10 Aug 2011)

Following yesterdays orders - please see below the latest plant availability list.

*Plants available for immediate supply*
5 x Red Nesaea Crassicules
6 x Anubia Barteri Nana
2 x Bolbitis heudelotii
13 x Cryptocoryne Balansae
5 x Crytpocoryne Ciliata
4 x Cryptocoryne Lucens
13 x Cryptocoryne Walkeri
5 x Cyperus Helferi
5 x Lagarosiphon Major
10 x Ludwigia Arcuata
5 x Hygrophilia angustifolia
10 x Hygrophilia Corymbosa
5 x Hygrophilia Corymbosa var. Siamensis
4 x Valisneria Sprialis 'Torti' (Asiatica)
5 x Mayaca Fluviatilis
5 x Hygrophilia Polysperma Rosanervis
5 x Cryptocoryne Lutea
4 x Egeria Najas
5 x Tonina Fluviatilis
5 x Hygrophilia Corymbosa Cherry Leaf
1 x Hygrophilia Angustifolia (pot)
1 x Crinium Aquatica
12x Cryptocoryne Tropica (pot)
15 x Cryptocoryne mother plants (8cm pot) available only via the forum.
14 x Echinodorus Tenellus
4 x Hygrophilia Polysperma Broad-leaf
2 x Limnobium Laevigatum
1 x Echinodorous x Barthii / Red melon sword (pot)
1 x Hydrocotyle Leucocephala / Pennywort
1 x Ceratopteris Siliquosa / fine leaf Indian fern
1 x Alternanthera Reineckii / Telanthera, Rosaefolia
1 x Alternanthera Lilacina
1 x Hygrophila Difformis / Water Wisteria
1 x Micranthemum Micranthemoides
5 x Microsorum Pteropus / Java Fern
1 x Ludwigia Arcuata / Needle Leaf
1 x Echinodorous Parviflorous / Black Amazon Sword
1 x Limnophila Aromatica / Rice Paddy Herb
1 x Glossostigma Elatinoides / Glosso


----------



## Frosties (10 Aug 2011)

another order from Ianho makes another £2.00 donation thank you.


----------



## Westyggx (10 Aug 2011)

Frosties said:
			
		

> £2.50 today from Westyggx (Mike hope your not getting too busy where you are... saw the news this morning...)



Cheers Tony, we had 490 calls last night lol and many of the pumps (fire engines) were getting bricks thrown at them etc!


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Aug 2011)

Thanks Tony for the offers on the plants!


----------



## freelanderuk (10 Aug 2011)

have just placed an order thanks


----------



## BigTom (10 Aug 2011)

Hi,

I've been really unsure about whether to post in this thread or not, but have decided to go ahead.

Let me just say that firstly I think this is a great offer from Tony, and I've always had pretty good service from plantedtanks in the past.

However, on two occasions I've had a total wipeout of shrimp in my tank following adding plants from plantedtanks, and I'm as sure as I can be that they were caused by either fertilisers or pesticides on the plants. There were confounding factors the first time (hence why I didn't make the connection and ended up doing it again), but none on the second occaision. Both times the plants had been rinsed well and soaked for a few hours.

I truly don't want to cause anyone any grief over this, but just want to warn anyone putting these plants into a shrimp tank to give them a damn good soaking and watch their shrimp very closely when adding them.

I hope  this post is OK, if George or anyone else has a problem with it then feel free to moderate as you see fit.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Frosties (10 Aug 2011)

freelanderuk said:
			
		

> have just placed an order thanks




List updated following this order... Will generate another £5.50 for the forum...


----------



## Frosties (10 Aug 2011)

BigTom said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I've been really unsure about whether to post in this thread or not, but have decided to go ahead.
> 
> ...



In my opinion - this post should remain as there is no excuse for good quarantine. We always support this as we do our best efforts to clean the plants prior to sending them to our customers. I think that the post made by Tom unfortunately is a good post to demonstrate what can happen if you dont soak plants.

tony


----------



## Westyggx (10 Aug 2011)

Frosties said:
			
		

> BigTom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can i have some advice on soaking plants Tony as i normally just put my plants i buy straight in


----------



## Frosties (10 Aug 2011)

Plants should be soaked or quarantined for at least 24 hours prior to planting. I recommend putting said plants into a bucket of water, with a heater and filter running. The filter does not need to be mature infact you can use a powerhead - the important part is that the water is moving...

During this 24 hour period - I recommend that you change at least 50% of the water several times. This is why you use a bucket as it is smaller quantities of water to change. Water can be used straight from the tap assuming no posticieds etc are in your tap water...

There is no need to add anything else. We treat the plants with Potassium Permanganate NOT copper for snails and also as a mild infection control. This is definately washed off prior to shipping the plants to customers as we soak the plants in our holding tanks with high fertilisers as well. All ferts that we use are the ones you can purchase (pre mixed) from Johnny (APFUK).


----------



## George Farmer (10 Aug 2011)

It's a very worthwhile point, BigTom.  Thanks for posting.  

The issue of quarantining plants is probably overlooked by most of us.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Aug 2011)

Isn't quarantine of the plants suppose to be the sellers responsibility? I have a local store that when I go there they ask me if I have inverts in the tank and if I say yes then they say the plants in this tank are not ready for you then, they need to quarantine here in my tanks for at least another couple of weeks or so to be invest safe.

Not having a dig but I don't think it should be up to us to quarantine the plants, if I buy plants I assume they are safe to use in my tank from the moment I pick them out in the store. Most of the plants that come from the far east are dipped in solutions to kill all parasites, which in turn makes them harmful to inverts.


----------



## George Farmer (10 Aug 2011)

Ok, I think it's a good time to lock the thread now.

Thanks to Planted Tanks for offering plants at good prices to the UKAPS Membership.  

Advertising is now to stop until further notice.

Cheers,
George


----------



## George Farmer (17 Aug 2013)

Hi all

Planted Tanks has ceased trading so please don't visit on the basis of this thread.

Cheers 
George


----------

